
Scaling Knowledge - drewbanin
https://blog.fishtownanalytics.com/scaling-knowledge-160f9f5a9b6c
======
drewbanin
Hey there - co-founder of Fishtown Analytics here. Happy to answer any
questions about dbt in anyone has them!

You can also check out this walkthrough/tour of the dbt documentation site:
[https://blog.fishtownanalytics.com/using-dbt-docs-
fae6137da3...](https://blog.fishtownanalytics.com/using-dbt-docs-fae6137da3c3)

------
veritas3241
We're a big fan of dbt and the new docs feature at GitLab. We're working on
implementing them on our end and they should all be publicly available as soon
as we get it stood up (see
[https://gitlab.com/meltano/analytics/issues/346](https://gitlab.com/meltano/analytics/issues/346)
to follow along).

Happy to answer any questions as well about how we use dbt, or feel free to
browse the repo :)

------
drunkpotato
Congrats team! Dbt is great! I love the new docs functionality and the fact
you’ve provided a graceful upgrade path from v1 to v2 schemas is hugely
helpful.

------
huizheng
I am a big fan of dbt, and I believe they are on something really good to
transform modern BI and data analytics

------
mdunndata
I <3 DBT!

